# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  PRO Voice, wireless headphone with Alexa voice recognition technology, 66 Audio LLC., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - 66 Audio LLC. 

Home page - 66audio.com/pro-voice

Amazon Alexa Voice Service

----------


## Airicist

Introducing PRO Voice w/ Alexa Voice Recognition

Published on Dec 6, 2017




> Tens of millions of songs at the sound of your voice, 125 feet of wireless range, 40 hours of continuous playback, crystal clear HD sound - PRO Voice is here and is the first-ever wireless headphone with Alexa voice recognition technology.
> 
> Call an Uber, order a pizza, control your smart home - it all happens with the sound of your very own voice.

----------

